# New mill in the shop.



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 4, 2010)

I picked up a small Arboga 825 mill today. It was local and the right price. I looked at a Clausing 8520 a week ago for twice the money with issues that would require attention before use. Now, the tough part, taking it apart and getting it in the basement shop. I'll get a picture up later.


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 4, 2010)

This is exciting. Even tho its going in your basement, remember, its all down hill from here. ;D

Kenny


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 6, 2010)

We hauled the machine on my father's trailer. I left the trailer at my parent's home because there really was nowhere to put it at our townhome. That meant I had to put it in the back of my truck and haul it over. I took it apart and loaded it in about an hour. It sat in the truck in the drive until 9PM after the children were asleep. It took another hour to haul the parts down the stairs on an appliance dolly. Right now, it's still in pieces and I likely won't get it put back together until the weekend. It looks fairly clean and otherwise well maintained. The table appears to have no backlash, but it's a simple acme screw and nut. It's set up with a VFD to go from 250VAC single to three phase. It's a geared head and has 4 gears, plus 2 motor speeds.


----------



## Omnimill (Sep 8, 2010)

You've probably seen this Greg, if not it may come in handy?

http://www.lathes.co.uk/arboga/

Vic.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, I have seen it thanks. Here is a website that talks a little more about it and accessories. Mine has a different gearbox than this one. max speed is 15xx RPM. The VFD should let me go a little faster.

http://www.glennview.com/arboga.htm


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a nice looking mill, Greg. Congrats!

Dean


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 9, 2010)

I got it put back together today. Let me tell you it's a lot harder to lift the pieces back into place, than it is to remove and lower to the floor. I thought I was going to bust something lifting the head back into place. I didn't take the time to clean off the dirt other than making sure mating surfaces were clean. The mill included the oddly secured MT3 arbor and a few toolholders, so I'm ready to start using it. A test cut on a piece of 12L14 bar makes me think this is going to work out well. For 450USD, I can't really complain. Maybe, I need to make a few T-slot nuts as a first project for a manual mill (I spaced out and didn't order nuts from McMaster yesterday). Space, on the other hand, is getting tight. I ended up putting it in the corner by my little cobbled up CNC mill. I lost some access to the table in the corner but the power supply will be moved to the dead corner.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't even made anything useful and the VFD died. I left it plugged in while a storm passed through, but I don't know what did it in. I sourced an Allen Bradley unit off thEbay and hope to hook it up today between honey-dos.

Greg


----------



## wannabemachinist (Dec 23, 2010)

I have the same unit/model number but the gear selector levers are on the opposite side. The morse taper holder is quite unique but I was able to modify an ER holder which goes to .750 dia which gives a good means to hold the cutters. I bought a small VFD which works great :-\


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 23, 2010)

There are two models it seems. They are slightly different. I too found that the MT3 ER collet holder can be made to fit easily. I just have to make a couple extra clamping nuts.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good score on a cool mill. I'll have to keep my eyes open for one of those.


----------



## mhh (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice! I've always liked the arboga mill!


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya' shoulda let me know Greg, I would have come over and given you a hand getting it down the steps and set back up ya' lump. Shoot, I bet we could have gotten Techno100 to lend a hand as well. (see how easy that was to volunteer ones friends ;D) Great looking machine and the price was certainly good. Don't toss that VFD, perhaps it can be repaired or maybe merely needs a reset. I also must say I admire your little 'corner of the world'. What makes up your CNC machine in terms of what you started with and the add-ons?

BC1
Jim


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Feb 5, 2011)

The old VFD is still kicking around. I keep tripping over it so it'll probably go on Ebay. I'm 99% sure the output transistor is bad. It turns on and attempts to drive the motor, but the current is high and there is no response from the motor. My little CNC machine is comprised of three Aerotech ball screw, crossed roller, slides I picked up off Ebay. The servos are driven by Gecko and EMC2. a bit of info here. www.edfinfo.com/x/temp/other.html I'm finally putting together a 4th axis. One of these days I'll do a virtual tour of my shop. I just got back from Dupage from the RC swap. brought home another OS FS-48 I don't need.

Was the engine show at the church last spring or fall? I can't remember. Oh, must have been in the fall as I remember talking to Tech100 about it.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Aw drat (sounds like our friend Z' doesn't it?) I missed the swap meet at Dupage.  I'll bet it was a good one. And for those of you that are wondering what show DP is referring to here is a link to the thread from last fall.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10689.0

BC1
Jim


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 20, 2011)

Is this English or just spam?


----------



## mklotz (Apr 20, 2011)

It used to be spam (and the guy who sent it used to be a member).


----------

